#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  > Вегетарианство >  > > >  >  >  Как набрать вес, оставаясь вегетарианцем?

## Валерий К.

Здравствуйте!

Больше полугода я вегетарианец и за это время немного потерял в весе, несмотря на то, что и до этого был худощавого телосложения. 

Сейчас очень хотелось бы набрать мышечной массы. Чем лучше всего питаться чтобы прибавить в весе и хорошо переживать нагрузки на тренировках?

Понимаю, что тело - это всего лишь сосуд, но и его нужно содержать в ухоженном виде =)

----------


## Zom

Ой щас начнёёёётся... -)))))

(начинайте отсюда - http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=6877)

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Huandi

Побольше мучного и сладкого, и обязательно перед сном.

----------


## Леонид Ш

Если печень здоровая пиво, черный хлеб и сметана - 10 кг за 2 недели гарантированно  :Smilie:

----------


## Валерий К.

Huandi, с такой диетой у меня только пузо выростет =)

WOLF, пиво не подходит - алкоголь не пью. А почему именно чёрный хлеб? Честно говоря, с трудом верится что за 2 недели можно 10кг набрать, но попробую.

----------


## Huandi

Место отложения жира не зависит от типа продукта. Если вес небольшой, скорее всего будет нарастать мышечная масса. Ну, и физическая нагрузка не помешает.

----------


## Спокойный

> Здравствуйте!
> 
> Больше полугода я вегетарианец и за это время немного потерял в весе, несмотря на то, что и до этого был худощавого телосложения. 
> 
> Сейчас очень хотелось бы набрать мышечной массы. Чем лучше всего питаться чтобы прибавить в весе и хорошо переживать нагрузки на тренировках?
> 
> Понимаю, что тело - это всего лишь сосуд, но и его нужно содержать в ухоженном виде =)


Ну раз я слышу от Вас слова "мышечная масса", "тренировка", то, надо думать, Вы слышали и слова "гейнер", "протеин", относящиеся к спортивному питанию. Вот гейнеры и попейте. Рекомендую фирму Optimum Nutrition.
А из продуктов повседневного потребления - это творог, молоко, орехи. Добавить блинов с маслом на завтрак и попрёт.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Спокойный

И заниматься тоже надо с умом, не перетренировываясь. Одну мышечную группу не чаще раза в неделю.

----------


## Huandi

> Ну раз я слышу от Вас слова "мышечная масса", "тренировка", то, надо думать, Вы слышали и слова "гейнер", "протеин", относящиеся к спортивному питанию.


Может товарищ какой-нибудь ушуист, и слышал только слова навроде ци и фэншуй.

----------


## Буль

> Ну раз я слышу от Вас слова "мышечная масса", "тренировка", то, надо думать, Вы слышали и слова "гейнер", "протеин", относящиеся к спортивному питанию. Вот гейнеры и попейте. Рекомендую фирму Optimum Nutrition.


Имейте только ввиду что большинство гейнеров - невегетарианские, особенно если они "комплексные".

Если честно лично я сомневаюсь в возможностях мышечного роста при вегетарианской диете. Подозреваю что культуристы типа Билла Перла просто подписали интересный контракт с соответсвующими производителями питания  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Вообще-то, углеводы нужны для энергии, а белки - для мышечного роста. Если Вы по жизни сухощавы, почти наверняка окажется что Ваш ЖКТ не способен усваивать белки из растительной пищи в нужном количестве. В этом случае культуристы принимают желудочные препараты и ферменты, стимулирующие усвояемость пищи в желудке. Но это уже за гранью ЗОЖ. Раскрутите себе метаболизм - не факт что сможете потом его остановить. Оно Вам надо?

----------


## Аньезка

> Оно Вам надо?


Ну и кто кого все таки "призывает" в свою "религию"? Тут кричали в прошлой теме, что это злые вегетарианцы не дают мясоедам мясо есть. хе-хе :Smilie:  

Автору темы: Валера, все нормально, мышечный рост ВОЗМОЖЕН при вегетарианской диете. Спокойный хорошие советы дал про молочные продукты и орехи.

Культуризм без мяса: http://otherway.narod.ru/bodibilding.htm

----------


## Юань Дин

> Понимаю, что тело - это всего лишь сосуд, но и его нужно содержать в ухоженном виде =)


В ухоженном, а не в накачанном. Иначе вместо развития нравственности, сосредоточения и мудрости будет великий соблазн "поиграть" бицепсами перед красивыми девушками, а свободное время тратить не на медитацию, а на накачку мышц.
Сначала идея здорового тела не отвлекает от духовности, но впоследствии она так заманивает, что ой-ой-ой. И человек уже живет только своими физическими упражнениями для чувства превосходства над телами других людей.

P.S.: Может, кто даст ссылку на сутту, где говорится о развитии тела.

----------


## Спокойный

> Имейте только ввиду что большинство гейнеров - невегетарианские, особенно если они "комплексные".


Минуты две думал, что в них может быть невегетарианского, и понял, что в некоторых случаях действительно может попадаться яичный белок, надо смотреть на этикетке. Других вариантов пока не надумал.



> Если честно лично я сомневаюсь в возможностях мышечного роста при вегетарианской диете. Подозреваю что культуристы типа Билла Перла просто подписали интересный контракт с соответсвующими производителями питания


Там всё проще - "химия", сиречь, стероиды.



> Вообще-то, углеводы нужны для энергии, а белки - для мышечного роста. Если Вы по жизни сухощавы, почти наверняка окажется что Ваш ЖКТ не способен усваивать белки из растительной пищи в нужном количестве. В этом случае культуристы принимают желудочные препараты и ферменты, стимулирующие усвояемость пищи в желудке. Но это уже за гранью ЗОЖ. Раскрутите себе метаболизм - не факт что сможете потом его остановить. Оно Вам надо?


Ха, а ферменты берутся из желудков убитых животных, кстати.

P.S. Как страшно жить.

----------


## Буль

> Ну и кто кого все таки "призывает" в свою "религию"? Тут кричали в прошлой теме, что это злые вегетарианцы не дают мясоедам мясо есть. хе-хе


Вы о чём?  :EEK!:  




> Автору темы: Валера, все нормально, мышечный рост ВОЗМОЖЕН при вегетарианской диете. Спокойный хорошие советы дал про молочные продукты и орехи.


Телеграфируйте о результатах ТЧК  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Аньезка

Валерий, спросила мнение друга культуриста (не вегетарианца!).
Задала ему вопрос:

- Может ли вегетарианец набрать мышечную массу (в случае, если он ест молочные продукты).

Друг ответил:

*- Если совсем не будет полноценного белка, состоящего из 22 аминокислот, тогда НЕ сможет, НО!!!, если он ест молочные продукты, то ОЧЕНЬ даже сможет. Ведь Творог, это один из самых популярных натуральных источников белка у культуристов.*

Удачи!  :Smilie:

----------


## Буль

> Валерий, спросила мнение друга культуриста (не вегетарианца!)


Осталось только добавить "*он 100% гуру в культуризме, круче Шварценеггера!*", а иначе...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Опять же: Валера, телеграфируйте о результатах ТЧК  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Буль

> В ухоженном, а не в накачанном. Иначе вместо развития нравственности, сосредоточения и мудрости будет великий соблазн "поиграть" бицепсами перед красивыми девушками, а свободное время тратить не на медитацию, а на накачку мышц.
> Сначала идея здорового тела не отвлекает от духовности, но впоследствии она так заманивает, что ой-ой-ой. И человек уже живет только своими физическими упражнениями для чувства превосходства над телами других людей.


Денис Борисович, "*не волнуйтеся*", и это пройдёт...   :Wink:

----------


## Сигизмунд

> P.S.: Может, кто даст ссылку на сутту, где говорится о развитии тела.


Все что могу припомнить, это что медитация при ходьбе кроме своей основной функции развивает выносливость монахов и готовит их к длительным переходам, поэтому её рекомендуется практиковать.
Но не более.
Осуждается даже йога (в современной интерпритации), не то что культуризм.

----------


## Валерий К.

Спасибо вам за советы! Ссылочки посмотрел, почитал. Пока что решил есть побольше молочного и орехов. От пищевых добавок пока воздержусь.

*Бао*, о результатах разумеется сообщу, но сколько ж их ждать-то надо! =)

*Remesnik*, почему осуждается йога? Я вот как раз йогой занимаюсь. Хотелось бы узнать название этой сутты.

----------


## Сигизмунд

Сутты такой нет, я ведь говорю про современный занятия йогой. И данное мнение не из Канона, а из, кажется, книги Бхикку Кхантипалло. Там говорится, что увлеченность совершенствованием своего тела не приводит ни к чему, кроме возрастания привязанности к своему телу. Но, как я понимаю, это все таки лучше чем бодибилдинг, который вообще проповедует культ этого самого тела (мое мнение). Другое дело - та йога, которая была еще до времен Будды. Вот к пример что я навскидку нашел в Нете: "- ВООБЩЕ-ТО изначально в йоге была только одна поза - поза лотоса (падмасана), - считает Ринад Султанович." Да и другие источники говорят, что йога изначально занималась душой, а не телом. А те упражнения, которые мы видим сейчас, не способствуют даже единению души и тела(относительно).

----------


## Буль

> *Бао*, о результатах разумеется сообщу, но сколько ж их ждать-то надо! =)


Отрицательный результат - тоже результат. Об этом тоже сообщайте  :Wink:

----------


## Gaza

Есть такой персонаж в инете - Изюм. Его по большей части не любят за грубость и невоздержанность в речах. Наверное, правильно. Но его нельзя не уважать за те бескомпромисные эксперименты, что он на себе ставит за его презрение к полумерам и "срединным путям". Он культурист - поэтому Вам, Валерий, наверное, будет интересен. И он, конечно, не просто вегетарианец. Там всё много круче и жёстче.

http://forum.syromonoed.com/index.php

http://www.syromonoed.com

----------


## Валерий К.

Gaza, персонаж действительно интересный, а его учение ещё более интересное, непривычное и даже в чём-то парадоксальное. Однако мне она пока не подходит  :Frown:

----------


## Спокойный

> От пищевых добавок пока воздержусь.


Советую сначала попробовать, а потом решить, воздерживаться или нет.  :Smilie:

----------


## Alry

Я вегетарианец уже 16 лет  :Smilie:  
Раньше был худым, сейчас периодически сажусь на диету, дабы сбросить лишних 3-4 кг.

----------


## Буль

Мышц?  :Wink:

----------


## Alry

Если бы  :Smilie: 
Это я к тому, что каждому - своё. Когда я стал вегетарианцем, мой организм стал набирать вес.

----------


## Sadhak

Да ерунда все это, можно и без мяса качаться, но все же придется есть яйца. Я в свое время когда в институте качался и жрал мясо, то жал 155кг. Сейчас уже давным-давно не занимаюсь и не ем мясо, но после двух-трех месяцев легких ненапряжных и коротких тренировок пожму все те же 155 кг, что уже неоднократно было проверено за эти годы, благо дома спортзал и пока гоняю в нем сына, с удовольствием пожму сам. Вы на травоядных парнокопытных посмотрите или на горилл - вот где мышцы и все без мяса...

----------


## Буль

> Вы на травоядных парнокопытных посмотрите или на горилл - вот где мышцы и все без мяса...


Угу, осталось только сено начать есть и посмотреть как оно перевариваться будет. Тогда, может быть, станет понятной разница между организмом парнокопытного и человека, и не захочется в дальнейшем смотреть на некоторые аналогии  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Sadhak

Кстати, длина кишечника человека соответствует травоядным, а у всех хищников он намного короче. Горилла вообще человекообразная обезьяна, так что этот аргумент абсолютно мимо.

----------


## Tiop

> Кстати, длина кишечника человека соответствует травоядным, а у всех хищников он намного короче. Горилла вообще человекообразная обезьяна, так что этот аргумент абсолютно мимо.


Это вранье.

"... Человек, как и большинство высших приматов, всеяден. Поэтому его пищеварительная система не идентична ни той, которую мы можем видеть у хищников; ни той, которую мы видим у растительноядных животных. Не знаю, какие такие диетологи поделились своими познаниями в сравнительной анатомии с авторами FAQ; *но вот, например, д-р.Д.МакАрдль (кстати, этический вегетарианец, член руководства Американского антививисекционистического общества) свое интервью для Vegetarian Journal начал так:*

"Существует некоторое количество популярных мифов о вегетарианстве, не подтверждающихся научными фактами. Один из этих мифов – это утверждение, что человек от природы является вегетарианцем, поскольку строение его тела похоже на строение тела растительноядных, а не плотоядных животных. На самом деле мы всеядны, то есть, способны питаться как растительной, так и животной пищей". Чуть далее по тексту он прямо назвал ненаучной теорию о естественной растительноядности человека.

Я сознательно ссылаюсь именно на мнение ученого-вегетарианца; к тому же, активиста-зоозащитника; да еще и опубликованное в вегетарианском журнале, дабы избежать "возражений" в стиле "эти продажные ученые за денежки мясомолочной индустрии еще и не такое расскажут".


Далее – по пунктам. Слабые ногти человека вовсе не свидетельствуют о его неприспособленности к питанию мясом: они означают лишь то, что до изобретения орудий охоты наши предки не могли охотиться на крупных животных. Для того чтобы поймать и убить грызуна, птицу, ящерицу; для того, чтобы собирать насекомых и их личинок; наконец, для того, чтобы поживиться падалью или остатками трапезы крупного хищного животного – мощные когти вовсе не нужны: вполне достаточно ловкой человеческой руки.

Разумеется, клыки у человека – отнюдь не рудименты, как почему-то пишет автор FAQ. Рудимент – это недоразвитый орган, утративший свою первоначальную функцию. Человеческий же клык – это полностью развитый зуб, не отличающийся ни по своим размерам, ни по своему строению от остальных зубов; и выполняющий свою исходную функцию – участие в размельчении пищи. Это не клык человека недоразвит - а клык хищника гипертрофирован. Зубная система человека в целом не специализирована, как у хищников или травоядных – все зубы человека развиты в более или менее равной степени; в ней нет особенностей, связанных со специфической направленностью на измельчение какого-то определенного рода пищи; одним словом, наши зубы – это зубы непереборчивого всеядного существа.

Амилаза в слюне человека никоим образом не мешает перевариванию мяса: она лишь способствует перевариванию углеводов, и не более того. Способность челюстей человека двигаться не только в вертикальной, но и в горизонтальной плоскости - тоже никак не препятствует ему в пережевывании мяса: она лишь помогает пережевывать также и растительную пищу. В общем, опять имеем пример приспособленности к смешанному рациону – но никак не доказательство того, что человек сугубо растительнояден.

Далее. Соотношение объема желудка к массе тела у человека – 0,02; у коровы – 0,34. У лошади, казалось бы, это соотношение ближе к человеческому – однако скорость опорожнения лошадиного желудка намного выше, чем у человека; а сравнительный объем кишечника куда больше, чем у нас. Желудочный сок человека содержит порядка 0,4 – 0,5% соляной кислоты; у собаки ее 0,45-0,55%; у лошади - 0,15-0,25%.

Весь кишечник человека имеет около 7 метров в длину. У травоядной козы или овцы (по длине тела сравнимой с человеком) один только тонкий кишечник имеет длину более 20 м. У облигатного хищника кошки длина кишечника – до 2 м. Кошку видели, я думаю, все. Соответственно, у человека соотношение "длина кишечника/длина тела" (без учета длины конечностей) будет порядка 8, у кошки – около 5; у лошади – 12, у коровы – 20, у овцы – чуть ли не 30. Сравнительно малая длина кишечника лошади компенсируется большим его объемом, и огромным (объем порядка 35 л) аппендиксом, в котором пищевые массы подвергаются переработке симбиотическими микроорганизмами - примерно так же, как и в сложном желудке жвачных. Кстати об аппендиксе. У человека он рудиментарен (от 3 до 20 см; чаще – 7-8); у той же кошки отсутствует в принципе – а вот у растительноядных он большой и хорошо развитый (у маленького зверька кролика длина аппендикса - 36 см). Так к кому мы ближе по строению кишечника?

К слову: короткий кишечник хищных животных обусловлен вовсе не необходимостью "быстро выводить токсины гниющего мяса" – а более быстрым усваиванием упомянутого мяса, что делает длинный кишечник попросту ненужным. А вот длинный кишечник травоядных – дань необходимости: время прохождения пищевых масс по такому кишечнику достаточно велико для того, чтобы наиболее полно извлечь питательные вещества из трудноперевариваемой растительной пищи.


Еще одно дополнение, по поводу рациона человекообразных обезьян. Оставим в стороне тот факт, что биологически мы ближе не к гориллам, а к шимпанзе (которые с удовольствием едят мясо, коллективно охотясь даже на мелких копытных и на других обезьян (Д.Гудолл; Yamagiwa&Basabose)). Но даже считающиеся растительноядными гориллы вовсе не такие уж и строгие вегетарианцы: иногда они позволяют себе побаловаться беспозвоночними, а если им предложить сырое и вареное мясо – охотно его поедают (Yamagiwa & Basabose; Cousins)..."

http://www.anti-ar.info/index.php?act=print&id=172

----------


## Аньезка

Tiop, я думаю, суть спора не в том, что злостные вегетарианцы заставляют всех думать, что люди - вегетарианцы изначально, когда они на самом деле всеядные...

Тут тема о том, что мышечную массу можно нарастить и без мясной пищи. В пример была приведена горилла. Это сделать реально можно, и тому примеров масса. Но Бао упёрся рогом. Ну и Будда с ним! :-)

----------


## Tiop

> Тут тема о том, что мыщечную массу можно нарастить и без мясной пищи.


От этой темы случилось отклонение с пропагандой мифов и заблуждений о биологии человека.

Гориллу здесь в пример не надо приводить, так как горилла и человек это разные виды живых существ.

----------


## Спокойный

Надо вот еще что учитывать. В отношении людей.  :Smilie: 
Если человек к 18-20 годам, не будучи вегетарианцем представляет из себя "кожу да кости", то это является следствием совершенно определенным образом работающих желез, вырабатывающих гормоны. Это касается всех желез, но в первую очередь щитовидной и поджелудочной.
Вот что играет ключевую роль в возможности набрать или не набрать мышечную массу для человека, а характер его питания это уже дело второстепенное.
К тому же три типа телосложения надо помнить - эктоморф, мезоморф, эндоморф. Пожать 150 кг не особо тренируясь и заморачиваясь с питанием может мезоморф и эндоморф, но никак не эктоморф, который сколько бы ни жрал, начинать тренировки будет с 50 кг и очень медленно прогрессировать, потому как обмен веществ быстрый, а кости тонкие.
Отсюда мораль - не только горилла и человек различаются, но и люди между собой тоже различаются.

----------


## Sadhak

Тут со Спокойным согласен. У кого-то проблемы с недобором веса, у кого-то с лишним весам и вегатарианство тут ни при чем, среди вегетарианцев полно и тех и других.
Тем не менее, вот ссылка по теме: http://givoe.narod.ru/3_1.htm



> Это вранье.


Я вот стараюсь избегать вот таких смелых заявлений, ибо мнений много, кто знает как оно на самом деле. Вот из той же вышеприведенной ссылки цитата:



> Существуют также научные данные, свидетельствующие о том, что наши зубы, челюстной аппарат и длинный, витой кишечник не приспособлены для потребления мясной пищи.69 Так, например, пищеварительный тракт человека в 10-12 раз превышает длину его тела, тогда как у плотоядных, таких как волк, лев или кошка, этот показатель равен трём, что позволяет их пищеварительной системе в кратчайшие сроки избавляться от таких быстро разлагающихся органических продуктов, как мясо, избегая образования токсинов гниения. Помимо этого, желудок плотоядных животных имеет, по сравнению с человеческим, повышенную концентрацию соляной кислоты, что позволяет им легко усваивать тяжелую мясную пищу. Сегодня многие учёные сходятся во мнении, что фрукты, овощи, орехи, семена и злаковые культуры представляются наиболее оптимальной пищей для человеческого организма. 
>   Итак, нам хорошо известно, что без пищи нам долго не протянуть, а вся наша пища состоит из материи, которая так или иначе когда-то была живой. Но поскольку мы можем обходиться без плоти умерщвленных животных и при этом оставаться здоровыми и полными сил, зачем тогда, имея в избытке необходимую для нашего благоденствия растительную пищу, продолжать отнимать жизнь у ни в чём не повинных существ? 
>   Подчас в некоторых кругах не чуждых "духовности" людей бытует странное мнение: "Конечно мы едим мясо, — заявляют они, — ну и что с того? Важно ведь не то, чем мы наполняем свой желудок, а то, что наполняет наш ум". Хотя и правда, что очищение своего ума от заблуждений и освобождение из эгоистического плена собственного "Я" является весьма благородными целями, но как можем мы надеяться достичь любви и взаимопонимания со всеми живыми существами, продолжая закусывать ими?


Приведенная Тиор цитата для меня выглядит абсурдной - ведь в ней выводится то, что исходя из строения тела человек не может быть вегетарианцем, поскольку у травоядных несколько иные особенности тела. Но тем не менее, все обезьяны травоядны, хотя иногда и могут съесть мясо. А поскольку это именно человекообразные обезьяны, т.е. с одинаковым строением тела, длиной кишечника и прочим, то получается явная чушь - как бедные обезьяны выжили с такой неестественной для их тел диетой и образом жизни, а?

----------


## Tiop

> Вот из той же вышеприведенной ссылки цитата:


Всё это враньё, ерунда и бред, расчитанные на доверчивых и ничего не соображающих в биологии и медицине людей, подробно разобраны в приведенной мной статье, которая как раз и есть разбор по полочкам всех выдумок вегетарианцев-пропагандистов.




> Но тем не менее, все обезьяны травоядны, хотя иногда и могут съесть мясо.


Это совершеннейшая ложь.

----------


## Huandi

Видел в док-фильме, как группа шимпанзе в групповой охоте поймали какую-то более мелкую обезьяну. Убили и с нескрываемым удовольствием ее тут же съели.

----------


## Спокойный

Я вот в толк не возьму, зачем мы вообще обсуждаем обезьян?  :Smilie: 
Они нам пример что-ли в чем-то? А в чем?
Живут 25-35 лет, как правило. Ну, шимпанзе до 50 доживают.
Разума нет, только соображаловка. Мы что, на них в чём-то должны равняться?
Или это просто пример, что можно питаться преимущественно фруктами, орехами, листьями и насекомыми, и не отбросить копыта? Так и так понятно, что можно. Вон, Аньезка, например, жива же.

----------


## Aleksey L.

> Я вот в толк не возьму, зачем мы вообще обсуждаем обезьян?


я вот тоже не пойму, что тут обсуждается вообще - с каких позиций (внутренние практики, питание жизненности, современные научные взгляды, армейский устав) .... почему обезьяну, почему не тощего гепарда или грифона, шакала, или пиранью. Сколько бы они не ели изо дня в день мясную ткань - им не грозит распухнуть. Это очевидно. 

В некоторых алхимических наставлениях сказано, что мясо порождает металл, металл - противник киновари, тогда как киноварь и ртуть - предотвращают старение. Вобщем, кровь становится с примесью крови убиенных животных и в черепную коробку поступают соответствующие "нечистые" компоненты. 

еще можно представить, что внутри печени живет телесный варвар (согласно даосам-китайцам) и когда он получает мясо-металл, он получает оружие, которым он наказывает нас же, накручивая и затягивая узлы внутренних струн, еще печень связана с глазами. А с западом в Индии связан Сатурн - заведующий наказаниями и утратами. Он точно любит мясо - и кормит им свою свиту путана-дакинь и демонов, которые хорошеют и молодеют с каждым днем. 

теперь - бойтесь-бойтесь-бООйтесь >8E ) хршшш-хрщщщ-пшшшххх

----------


## Спокойный

До кучи набросаю мыслей.  :Smilie: 
Вот мы сравниваем людей с обезьянами, а сравнить людей-мужчин и людей-женщин как-то забыли.  :Smilie:  А между тем, самое главное в контексте набора мышечной массы, причем есть у мужчин, и практически отсутствует у женщин - это гормон тестостерон. Мужчинам он дает силу, агрессивность, потенцию, аппетит, умение ориентироваться в пространстве, ну и много еще чего. У женщин же преобладает другой гормон  - эстроген, дающий иное, не будем сейчас углубляться.
Наверное, это нужно было бы в тему про вегетарианство запостить, но вывод таков - на мужчин и на женщин вегетарианская диета может оказывать разное воздействие хотя бы в силу кардинальных отличий в эндокринной системе. И когда женщины мужчинам говорят про то, как вегетарианство прекрасно, они совершенно точно недопонимают при этом, что мужчина иначе устроен.

----------


## Аньезка

Спок, но тут не только женщины вегетарианство пиарят. Слушай мужчин - нашел проблему.  :Smilie: 
И, кстати, в мужской агрессивности нет ничего хорошего. Из-за этого мы и живет так, как живем. Потому что миром мужики правят.

----------


## Спокойный

Мужчины тоже палку перегибают.  :Smilie: 
Но это уже на их совести.  :Smilie:  Например, товарищ Изюм, судя по всему, просто психически нездоров.

----------


## Аньезка

> Мужчины тоже палку перегибают. 
> Но это уже на их совести.  Например, товарищ Изюм, судя по всему, просто психически нездоров.


Ладно те... много тут психически здоровых как будто :Big Grin:

----------


## Faradej

Если кто-то не знает, то по строению организма человек больше всего походит на свинью (как известно даже пересадка многих органов людям происходит благодаря этим животным), но никак не на обезьяну

----------


## Спокойный

> Ладно те... много тут психически здоровых как будто


И тебя вылечат!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Спокойный

Faradej, точно, все переходим на комбикорм!  :Smilie:

----------


## Аньезка

> И тебя вылечат!


Религиозные темы часто притягивают психически нестабильных личностей (тебе ли не знать? :Stick Out Tongue:  ) Но вегов достаточно много и среди рядовой общественности - вот там и стоит делать выборки.

----------


## Спокойный

> Религиозные темы часто притягивают психически нестабильных личностей (тебе ли не знать? )


Ну еще бы, мы же на БФ познакомились.  :Stick Out Tongue:  



> Но вегов достаточно много и среди рядовой общественности - вот там и стоит делать выборки.


Хм, кстати, благодаря тебе сейчас задумался, а кто такие "рядовые вегетарианцы"? И пришел к промежуточному выводу, что не существует просто вегетарианства, вот, просто не ест человек мяса и всё. А наоборот, вегетарианство всегда сродни какому-то движению, чуть ли не протестному.

----------


## Аньезка

> Ну еще бы, мы же на БФ познакомились.  
> 
> Хм, кстати, благодаря тебе сейчас задумался, а кто такие "рядовые вегетарианцы"? И пришел к промежуточному выводу, что не существует просто вегетарианства, вот, просто не есть человек мяса и всё. А наоборот, вегетарианство всегда сродни какому-то движению, чуть ли не протестному.


А вот и нет... У меня 3 подруги - вегетарианки, все три не имеют никакого отношения к религиям, движениям и под. Одна жалеет животных чисто по человечески, другая чувствует, что мясо ее организму не нужно, третья просто не любит эти продукты.
Это у тебя просто окружение такое...  :Wink:

----------


## Спокойный

Представил, как попадаю в окружение.  :Smilie:  Вегетарианцы заходят с тыла, с флангов! Спасения нет! :-D Шутка.

----------


## Спокойный

Сейчас вспомнил свои мотивы для вегетарианства.
У меня были, видимо, в чистом виде моральные.
Реально жалко было животных убиенных, воображение рисовало леденящие кровь картины.  :Smilie:  Но ведь на самом-то деле подобеное состояние сознания, во-первых, некомфортно, а во-вторых, это же проигрыш перед лицом действительности.

----------


## Спокойный

> И, кстати, в мужской агрессивности нет ничего хорошего. Из-за этого мы и живет так, как живем.


О, ты добавила эту мысль.
Не только агрессивность, но и креативность.
Большинство изобретателей - мужчины.
Писателей, художников, спортсменов, военных, и т.д. 
По большей части это действие горомона тестостерона.



> Потому что миром мужики правят.


Но, с другой стороны, многое из того, что мы делаем - ради вас, женщин.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Аньезка

Во, тебя прёт!  :Smilie: 




> Сейчас вспомнил свои мотивы для вегетарианства.
> У меня были, видимо, в чистом виде моральные.
> Реально жалко было животных убиенных, воображение рисовало леденящие кровь картины. * Но ведь на самом-то деле подобеное состояние сознания, во-первых, некомфортно*, а во-вторых, это же проигрыш перед лицом действительности.


Бедный мальчик :Frown:  

Дальше столько штампов, что даже отвечать лень. Иди лучше на форум Маши Арбатовой, она тебе подробно расскажет, почему среди мужчин больше социально и профессионально реализованных.

Последнее вообще ноу комментз



> Но, с другой стороны, многое из того, что мы делаем - ради вас, женщин.


8 марта уже прошло, расслабьтесь.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Спокойный

> Дальше столько штампов, что даже отвечать лень. Иди лучше на форум Маши Арбатовой, она тебе подробно расскажет, почему среди мужчин больше социально и профессионально реализованных.


Маша Арбатова по характеру - мужик.   :Big Grin:  И это многое объясняет.  :Smilie:  



> 8 марта уже прошло, расслабьтесь.


Хе-хе, не, я, кстати, серьезно. 
Для одного себя скучно жить-то.  :Smilie:

----------


## Alry

По поводу агрессивности/не агрессивности... Вон, тот же Адольф Гитлер был вегетарианцем. Споко-о-ойный, да?  :Smilie: 
Каждому свое.

----------


## punk



----------


## Ased

Я слышал, что в мясе есть незаменимые аминокислоты, это так? Помойму любой белок, рыба. курица, яйца, содержат все необходимые для тела аминокислоты. Если это не так опровергните это и желательно с доказательствами. Если в мясе содержатся незаменимые аминокислоты, то назовите их, и расскажите почему они незаменимы, в каких обменных процессах участвуют.  :Cool:

----------


## Sadhak

Были бы они незаменимые, то поскольку заменить их по определению нечем, все вегетарианцы страшно бы мучались и давно бы вымерли. А раз такого явно не наблюдается, то значит никаких незаменимых кислот не существует нигде кроме воображения. Тут даже считать или доказывать ничего не надо, поскольку само существование вегатарианцев само по себе опровергает все эти гипотезы о "незаменимости".

----------


## Ased

> Были бы они незаменимые, то поскольку заменить их по определению нечем, все вегетарианцы страшно бы мучались и давно бы вымерли. А раз такого явно не наблюдается, то значит никаких незаменимых кислот не существует нигде кроме воображения. Тут даже считать или доказывать ничего не надо, поскольку само существование вегатарианцев само по себе опровергает все эти гипотезы о "незаменимости".


Я бы рад согласится но ученые вот доказывают,  что такие кислоты есть.  :Cry:

----------


## Sadhak

> Я бы рад согласится но ученые вот доказывают, что такие кислоты есть.


В свое время ученые и нахождение земли на трех китах доказывали. Если доказательство противоречит очевидному факту, то с ним что-то явно не так.

----------


## Спокойный

Наверное, в мясе мясоедов больше аминокислот, чем в мясе вегетарианцев.

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

> Здравствуйте!
> 
> Больше полугода я вегетарианец и за это время немного потерял в весе, несмотря на то, что и до этого был худощавого телосложения. 
> 
> Сейчас очень хотелось бы набрать мышечной массы. Чем лучше всего питаться чтобы прибавить в весе и хорошо переживать нагрузки на тренировках?
> 
> Понимаю, что тело - это всего лишь сосуд, но и его нужно содержать в ухоженном виде =)


Очень большое значение имеет конституция сложения. Если Вы от природы астенического телосложения (т.е. худощавого телосложения), то набрать вес будет довольно сложно. К тому же без разницы вегетарианец ли Вы или мясоед. Есть у меня знакомые кришнаиты, которые уже лет двадцать как вегетарианцы, толстые как слоны (так они и едят за раз столько, сколько мне за два дня не съесть  :Big Grin:  ). А вот у меня дети (фанатичные мясоеды) - два тощих подростка (конституция такая)
Мой совет - питайтесь сбалансированно. Не надо фанатично  нажимать на творог и орехи (можете почки или печень посадить). По мере увеличения тренировок увеличится и аппетит - будете есть больше. Организм сам подскажет, что ему нужно (_нужно к себе прислушиваться, и есть что хочется_, опять таки разумно). И все будет хорошо  :Wink:

----------


## Буль

> Я слышал, что в мясе есть незаменимые аминокислоты, это так?


Так.




> Были бы они незаменимые, то поскольку заменить их по определению нечем, все вегетарианцы страшно бы мучались и давно бы вымерли.


Типичный подход дилетанта: понять определение, основываясь на своём понимании текста, и на основании только этого делать далеко идущие выводы. 

Объяснение: незаменимыми эти аминокислоты называются не потому что их заменить нечем, а потому что эти аминокислоты не могут синтезироваться непосредственно в нашем организме, и мы вынуждены получать их извне. Только и всего.

*Вернейший способ быть обманутым - это считать себя хитрее других. Ларошфуко*

----------


## Sadhak

> Объяснение: незаменимыми эти аминокислоты называются не потому что их заменить нечем, а потому что эти аминокислоты не могут синтезироваться непосредственно в нашем организме, и мы вынуждены получать их извне. Только и всего.


Значит это название искажает смысл. О чем подумает человек (и вопрос звучал как раз исходя из их названия) услышав о "незаменимых аминокислотах"? О том, что их ничем заменить нельзя, а о том, что "_эти аминокислоты не могут синтезироваться непосредственно в нашем организме, и мы вынуждены получать их извне_" из названия никак не следует и гораздо вернее и удачнее было бы назвать их любой тарабарщиной, которая не несла бы в себе той ошибочной смысловой нагрузки. А раз их можно заменить, то и вопрос и беспокойство по поводу их отсутствия и не возник бы.

----------


## Буль

> О чем подумает человек (и вопрос звучал как раз исходя из их названия) услышав о "незаменимых аминокислотах"?


Абстрактный человек может подумать о чём угодно, как говорится "в меру своей испорченности".

Просто в приличном обществе ожидается что человек будет выносить свои суждения основываясь на понимании предмета обсуждения (в данном случае - биохимии), а не на собственной перегрузке термина, вырванного из контекста обсуждаемой области, что по сути la vulgarité ordinaire

----------


## Этэйла

Валерий К. есть очень простой рецепт:
 берешь всех состовляющих по 0,5 курага, изюм, инжир, грецкие орехи,кедровые орешки, ну и можешь добавить те ингридиенты из сухофруктов какие любишь и орехи тоже, все это измельчаешь через (мясорубку, блендер ит.п) добавляешь мед, в пропорции на кг 200гр и кушаешь по ст. ложки 4 раза в день, оч энэргитическая еда, для в целом для организма полезна)

----------


## Ased

> Очень большое значение имеет конституция сложения. Если Вы от природы астенического телосложения (т.е. худощавого телосложения), то набрать вес будет довольно сложно. К тому же без разницы вегетарианец ли Вы или мясоед. Есть у меня знакомые кришнаиты, которые уже лет двадцать как вегетарианцы, толстые как слоны (так они и едят за раз столько, сколько мне за два дня не съесть  ). А вот у меня дети (фанатичные мясоеды) - два тощих подростка (конституция такая)
> Мой совет - питайтесь сбалансированно. Не надо фанатично нажимать на творог и орехи (можете почки или печень посадить). По мере увеличения тренировок увеличится и аппетит - будете есть больше. Организм сам подскажет, что ему нужно (нужно к себе прислушиваться, и есть что хочется, опять таки разумно). И все будет хорошо


У меня как раз такой случай. Конституция худощавая и вес ничем не набирается. Никакие меры не помогают, даже бады в колличестве 3х штук в день не дают эффект. Организм молчит.  :Smilie:  А врачи в один голос утверждают все из за того, что ты не ешь мясо и не ходишь в качалку. Но я то понимаю что проблема глубже и что мясо тут непричем, к тем более что я ем рыбу, курицу, яйца и прочее, все кроме (свинины, говядины и баранины). Последний врач с которым я разговаривал на эту тему сказал, что ферментопатия могла быть вызвана отсутствием незаменимых аминокислот и их наличие востановит обмен веществ и ускорит набор веса. вот только она не назвала эти кислоты и не сказала как их получить, про мясо тоже ничего не сказала, мол не в нем причина. Я вот думаю, чтож ето за кислоты такие волшебные и откуда они берутся.  :Frown: 




> Так.


Не могли бы вы указать их точное или примерное колличество и состав, а также продукты в которых они могут содержаться. Или если есть статья на эту тему, то дать на нее ссылку.  :Smilie:  Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Буль

> Не могли бы вы указать их точное или примерное колличество и состав, а также продукты в которых они могут содержаться. Или если есть статья на эту тему, то дать на нее ссылку.  Заранее спасибо.


Википедия рулит

----------


## Спокойный

Ased, опишите свой рацион, полностью, начиная с утра и до того, как ложитесь спать.

----------


## Этэйла

[QUOTE=Спокойный;196861]Ну раз я слышу от Вас слова "мышечная масса", "тренировка", то, надо думать, Вы слышали и слова "гейнер", "протеин", относящиеся к спортивному питанию. Вот гейнеры и попейте. Рекомендую фирму Optimum Nutrition.
/QUOTE]
не забывайте, что употребление спец питания без тренеровок постоянных, может привести к литальному исходу...
есле все это есть и не тренироваться, то будет жуть(((

----------


## Спокойный

[QUOTE=Этэйла;204693]


> Ну раз я слышу от Вас слова "мышечная масса", "тренировка", то, надо думать, Вы слышали и слова "гейнер", "протеин", относящиеся к спортивному питанию. Вот гейнеры и попейте. Рекомендую фирму Optimum Nutrition.
> /QUOTE]
> не забывайте, что употребление спец питания без тренеровок постоянных, может привести к литальному исходу...
> есле все это есть и не тренироваться, то будет жуть(((


Ага, я тоже так думал, когда мне было лет 20 и я ничего из этого не пил и не ел.  :Cool:   ( Но потом понял, что был дураком. ) Позвольте узнать, на чем базируются Ваши представления про летальный исход в данном контексте?

----------


## Этэйла

Ased а Вы сдавали биохимический анализ крови? и какой у Вас гемоглобин?

----------


## Ased

> Ased, опишите свой рацион, полностью, начиная с утра и до того, как ложитесь спать.


Сутра каша с изюмом + мега гейнер. В обед суп или борщь вегетерианский + два бутерброда с сыром и одно яйцо. На ужин рыба + картошка, рис, гречка или макароны в зависимости от желания + гематоген. В середине дня пью витамины супрадин комплекс. Примерно все.




> Ased а Вы сдавали биохимический анализ крови? и какой у Вас гемоглобин?


Да гемаглобин низкий. Восполняю гематогеном.

----------


## Буль

Ased, а какова Ваша цель с таким питанием? Чего конкретно Вы хотите добиться?

----------


## Спокойный

> Сутра каша с изюмом + мега гейнер. В обед суп или борщь вегетерианский + два бутерброда с сыром и одно яйцо. На ужин рыба + картошка, рис, гречка или макароны в зависимости от желания + гематоген. В середине дня пью витамины супрадин комплекс. Примерно все.
> 
> 
> 
> Да гемаглобин низкий. Восполняю гематогеном.


Негусто. Но для начала, просто, в порядке хохмы спрошу, Вы себя считаете вегетарианцем, при всём при этом?  :Big Grin: 
Кстати, Вы в курсе, что такое гематоген?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

А в остальном - просто 3 раза в день питаться это недостаточно для набора даже просто веса, про мышечную массу здесь речь идти просто не может, ибо, во-первых, вы не тренируетесь, а во-вторых, белка с таким питанием явно недостаточно поступает в организм. 

Могу посоветовать вот что. Для начала Вам нужно хотя бы понять, при каком питании Ваш организм, наконец, начнет накапливать жир. Какой бы человек ни был худой, и какой бы быстрый метаболизм у него ни был, это возможно. Только придется сломать психологический барьер.  :Smilie:  Мне вот в своё время понадобилось, не побоюсь этого слова, жрать раза в 3-4 больше привычного, для того, чтобы я нащупал эту границу.  :Smilie:  Вообще же стандартная рекомендация для начинающих занятия бодибилдингом - питаться каждые 2 часа.

----------


## Neroli

А скажите для общего развития как бодибилдеры выглядят в старости?

----------


## Ased

> Ased, а какова Ваша цель с таким питанием? Чего конкретно Вы хотите добиться?


набрать вес соответственно росту. У меня сейчас рост 1.83 а вес 53 кг.




> Негусто. Но для начала, просто, в порядке хохмы спрошу, Вы себя считаете вегетарианцем, при всём при этом? 
> Кстати, Вы в курсе, что такое гематоген?


Да знаю. Я вегетерианец, просто подхожу к вопросу без фанатизма. С точки зрения энергий мясо вредно и я это ощущаю. Гематоге был введне как крайняя мера для набоа веса. Я занимаюсь физическими и духовными практиками, хатха йога, пранаяма, медитативные техники.

----------


## Спокойный

> А скажите для общего развития как бодибилдеры выглядят в старости?


Примерно так!  :Cool:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Neroli

О! Ничего не осталось.  :Smilie:  Обычный дедушка.  :Smilie:

----------


## Спокойный

> О! Ничего не осталось.  Обычный дедушка.


Но вспомнить тоже есть что.  :Cool:

----------


## Буль

> набрать вес соответственно росту. У меня сейчас рост 1.83 а вес 53 кг.


Вес чего? Мышечную массу Вы таким образом точно не наберёте. Без физической накрузки мышцы не растут Это аксиома. Происходит он из специфики механики роста мышечных волокон.

Можете попробовать набрать жировую массу при специфической диете, если оно Вам надо. Сочетайте быстрые углеводы и животные жиры в больших количествах. Только сначала сделайте анализ Вашей поджелудочной железы - Вам может не хватить собственного инсулина на всё это дело. Если инсулин будет стабильным а жировая масса не будет прибавляться то следующий этап - это приём желудочных ферментов по рецепту врача. Или альтернатива - соматропин (гормон роста). Жёсткая штука  :Mad: 

Вот и весь набор массы при вегетарианстве. Без прикрас...  :Cool:

----------


## Neroli

> Но вспомнить тоже есть что.


Я испугалась, а вруг там такие процессы происходят, что и вспоминать то некому. 
А так конечно да, есть что вспомнить. 

Кста... вспоминать каким же был худым, тоже вариант.  :Smilie:

----------


## Спокойный

> Или альтернатива - соматропин (гормон роста).


Он ничего не даст в данном случае.

----------


## Спокойный

> Я испугалась, а вруг там такие процессы происходят, что и вспоминать то некому.


Да какие процессы?  :Smilie:  Наше тело это просто машина.  :Smilie:  Работает, пока не сломается.  :Smilie:

----------


## Буль

> Он ничего не даст в данном случае.


С инсулином - даст

----------


## Спокойный

Да и без инсулина всё будет нормально, если подойти с умом.  :Big Grin: 
Я в 18 лет при росте 184 весил 55 кг.
Сейчас вешу 93.

----------


## Ased

> А в остальном - просто 3 раза в день питаться это недостаточно для набора даже просто веса, про мышечную массу здесь речь идти просто не может, ибо, во-первых, вы не тренируетесь, а во-вторых, белка с таким питанием явно недостаточно поступает в организм.


Вы уверены? Миллионы людей питаются гораздо хуже и меньше по колличеству раз и ниче нормально все у них с весом. Монахи питаются два раза в день до обеда, и я не видел ни одного тощего монаха, многие даже с пузом.  :Smilie:  Тут дело в другом 100%.

----------


## Спокойный

> Вы уверены? Миллионы людей питаются гораздо хуже и меньше по колличеству раз и ниче нормально все у них с весом. Монахи питаются два раза в день до обеда, и я не видел ни одного тощего монаха, многие даже с пузом.  Тут дело в другом 100%.


Ну, я вообще-то про таких как Вы и я говорил.  :Cool: 
А именно эктоморфов, с быстрым обменом веществ.

----------


## Этэйла

[QUOTE=Спокойный;204697]


> Ага, я тоже так думал, когда мне было лет 20 и я ничего из этого не пил и не ел.   ( Но потом понял, что был дураком. ) Позвольте узнать, на чем базируются Ваши представления про летальный исход в данном контексте?


на опыте моих друзей, они тоже решили себе наростить мышечную массу без тренеровок, а просто поедая специально сбалансированные  протеиновые витаминные коктельчики, потом начали терять зубы, волосы и т п ...если не верите примеру моих друзей, то может пример Андрея Малахова, поможет, он делал то же самое и пролежал два месяца  из-за этого в больнице, где это можно прочесть не знаю, но где нибудь в инете про это написано...

----------


## Спокойный

[QUOTE=Этэйла;204735]


> на опыте моих друзей, они тоже решили себе наростить мышечную массу без тренеровок, а просто поедая специально сбалансированные  протеиновые витаминные коктельчики, потом начали терять зубы, волосы и т п ...если не верите примеру моих друзей, то может пример Андрея Малахова, поможет, он делал то же самое и пролежал два месяца  из-за этого в больнице, где это можно прочесть не знаю, но где нибудь в инете про это написано...


Малахов употреблял стероиды. Кстати, набрал неплохую форму.
А тот поток сознания, о котором Вы говорите, какое-то странное впечатление у меня оставил. Может, он в бреду то мини-интервью дал, я не знаю. Хотя, с другой стороны, это же Малахов.

----------


## Спокойный

> на опыте моих друзей, они тоже решили себе наростить мышечную массу без тренеровок, а просто поедая специально сбалансированные  протеиновые витаминные коктельчики, потом начали терять зубы, волосы и т


А про зубы и волосы не верю, сам лично съел протеинов килограмм, наверное, 150. Ничего не выпало. Ну, волосы редеют потихоньку, но это уж мужская природа такая.

----------


## Этэйла

> Вы уверены? Миллионы людей питаются гораздо хуже и меньше по колличеству раз и ниче нормально все у них с весом. Монахи питаются два раза в день до обеда, и я не видел ни одного тощего монаха, многие даже с пузом.  Тут дело в другом 100%.


 Я вам посоветовала бы все же сдать биохимию крови, а гематоген, не пожет при пониженном гемоглобине, это так миф...возможно Вы много работаете или оч переживаете о чем то от этого можно вес терять

----------


## Этэйла

[QUOTE=Спокойный;204736]


> А тот поток сознания, о котором Вы говорите, какое-то странное впечатление у меня оставил. Может, он в бреду то мини-интервью дал, я не знаю. Хотя, с другой стороны, это же Малахов.


я Вашу язвительность совсем не понимаю, я ясно высказалась...
кушайте что хотите, только не забывайте спортом при этом заниматься, а не просто ести и ждать когда поправитесь.
А Малахов просто самый наглядный пример этому...

----------


## Спокойный

> я Вашу язвительность совсем не понимаю, я ясно высказалась...


Да я почти серьезно, про Малахова.
После того как он назвал становую тягу жимом...  :EEK!: 



> кушайте что хотите, только не забывайте спортом при этом заниматься, а не просто ести и ждать когда поправитесь.


Спасибо, уж лет 7 как качаюсь.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 



> А Малахов просто самый наглядный пример этому...


Малахов это наглядный пример самому себе.  :Cool:

----------


## Этэйла

> Да я почти серьезно, про Малахова.
> После того как он назвал становую тягу жимом... 
> 
> Спасибо, уж лет 7 как качаюсь. 
> 
> Малахов это наглядный пример самому себе.


Просто когда советуете человеку, кушать то что Вы кушаете, объясняйте, что вместе с этим нужно применять обязательно определенные физические нагрузки, а Малахов пример в том, что он их тупо жрал, и не ходил в качалку  :Smilie:  надеюсь теперь понятно изложила

----------


## Спокойный

> Просто когда советуете человеку, кушать то что Вы кушаете, объясняйте, что вместе с этим нужно применять обязательно определенные физические нагрузки, а Малахов пример в том, что он их тупо жрал, и не ходил в качалку  надеюсь теперь понятно изложила


1. Объяснял несколько раз.
2. В качалку Малахов ходил.
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ased

> Я вам посоветовала бы все же сдать биохимию крови, а гематоген, не пожет при пониженном гемоглобине, это так миф...возможно Вы много работаете или оч переживаете о чем то от этого можно вес терять


Да я много работаю. И много переживаю, что нахожусь в обусловленном и полном страданий мире.  :Cry:

----------


## Этэйла

1.Думаю стоит закончить  :Stick Out Tongue: 
2.В качалку Малахов ходил уже потом...
Доброго здоровья всем  :Smilie:

----------


## Спокойный

Аминь!  :Cool:

----------


## Санников

> Здравствуйте!
> 
> Больше полугода я вегетарианец и за это время немного потерял в весе, несмотря на то, что и до этого был худощавого телосложения. 
> 
> Сейчас очень хотелось бы набрать мышечной массы. Чем лучше всего питаться чтобы прибавить в весе и хорошо переживать нагрузки на тренировках?
> 
> Понимаю, что тело - это всего лишь сосуд, но и его нужно содержать в ухоженном виде =)


Ешьте высоколкаллорийную пищу с большим содержанием углеводов - мучное, все виды круп. Вес полезет вверх стремительно. Главное не переусердствовать, а то потом придется бороться со снижением веса. Но вообще, углеводы никогда полноценно не заменят жиры и особенно белки. Этого большинство вегитарианцев почему то не понимают.

----------


## Аньезка

*Римские гладиаторы были вегетарианцами*

Результаты исследований, проведенных австрийскими учеными, ставят крест на прежнем образе римских гладиаторов. Исследовав останки более 70 гладиаторов, захороненных на древнеримском кладбище на месте города Эфес, который был тогда столицей Малой Азии, ученые из венского университета пришли к выводу, что это были не мускулистые и поджарые красавцы, поедавшие сырое мясо в промежутках между кровавыми сражениями. Данные исследования дают возможность ученым ответственно заявить, что гладиаторы были страдающими от избытка веса вегетарианцами, которые питались ячменной кашей и бобами, пишет газета Telegraph.

Ученые отмечают, что древнеримские мозаики, на которых изображены стройные фигуры бойцов на аренах цирков, по мнению ученых, являют собой скорее художественный образ, дань культурной традиции, идущей со времен Древней Греции, но никак не правдивое изображение гладиаторов того времени. Дело в том, что, если бы гладиаторы питались мясом, в их костях уровень содержания стронция и цинка был бы примерно одинаковым. Однако спектральный анализ показал, что стронция в костях гораздо больше чем цинка, как это обычно бывает у вегетарианцев. Историки считают, что вегетарианская диета не только делала гладиаторов сильными – слой жира служил им дополнительной броней, защищая жизненно важные органы от холодного оружия. Кроме того, плотность костей у гладиаторов была намного большей, чем у среднего человека, который питался мясом. Историки также смогли объяснить, почему зрители в римских цирках требовали добить поверженного воина, показывая кулак с направленным вниз большим пальцем. Они установили, что гладиаторов обычно добивали, протыкая сердце мечом через горло.
MIGnews.com

http://www.rusk.ru/newsdata.php?idar=408494
http://www.podrobnosti.ua/history/20...02/105481.html

----------


## Gaza

Да и легионеры были вегетарианцами и не думаю, что они были жирдяями. Кому интересно найдет в инете.

----------


## Сергей Муай

> Да и легионеры были вегетарианцами и не думаю, что они были жирдяями. Кому интересно найдет в инете.


Ну, представляю, что начнется, если еще спартанцев зацепят..........Каждый ли спартанец был вегетарианцем.......................и т.д.  :Wink:

----------


## Иилья

Домашнее задание всем. Использую гугл, яндекс и другие известные поисковые системы, найти информацию об известных людях. Расчертить лист формата А4 на два столбца...и..в правый записывать известных вегетарианцев, а в левый известных мясоедов. В конце посчитать в каком столбце будет больше записей.
Приятного всем аппетита.

----------


## Иилья

Хотите набрать вес, полазайте по форумам посвященным данной теме, например по бодибилдингу.
Информацию нужно лучше получать от квалифицированных людей. А тут, я смотрю, по большей части пропаганда а ля Геббельс.( Типа, ложь не должна быть маленькой).

----------


## Тала

> Здравствуйте!
> 
> Больше полугода я вегетарианец и за это время немного потерял в весе, несмотря на то, что и до этого был худощавого телосложения. 
> 
> Сейчас очень хотелось бы набрать мышечной массы. Чем лучше всего питаться чтобы прибавить в весе и хорошо переживать нагрузки на тренировках?
> 
> Понимаю, что тело - это всего лишь сосуд, но и его нужно содержать в ухоженном виде =)


Чтобы был успех от тренировок, питаться нужно сбалансировано, чтобы в организм поступали все необходимые ему вещества. Поэтому в рационе обязательно должны быть и сырые овощи, и фрукты, и белки, и сложные углеводы.
Теперь поподробнее:
1.Овощи. Любые, в зависимости от сезона. Зимой это может быть просто капуста (пекинская или белокачанная) или морковь, в виде салата или просто в прикуску с основным блюдом. Желательно также даже зимой хотя бы пару раз в неделю покупать листья салата и делать из них салат. Летом желательно зеленый салат (из листьев салата, петрушки и пр. зелени, помидоров, огурцов) есть практически ежедневно. Этот  салат улучшает иммунитет, укрепляет организм и оздоравливает его. 
2.Фрукты. Их важно есть отдельно от другой еды, потому что так они усваиваются максимально полно. Фрукты же, съеденные после еды, на десерт вызывают в желудке брожение и, как следствие вздутие живота, метеоризм и прочие неприятные последствия. Фруктовый прием нужно делать за полчаса – минут 40  до приема пищи. Как вариант – сразу после тренировки (ну верней не сразу, а минут через 15-20). Это даст организму заряд энергии, восполнит недостаток электролитов, микроэлементов и витаминов. Фрукты очень важны, поскольку, помимо содержащихся в них микроэлементов и витаминов, они содержат простые углеводы, придающие фруктам сладкий вкус. Простые углеводы легко восстанавливают силы после нагрузок. 
3.Сложные углеводы. В питании человека, занимающегося спортом они очень важны, поскольку создают в мышцах и печени запасы гликогена – источника энергии для работы мышц. К сложным углеводам относятся  каши, картофель, макароны, хлеб. Каши, конечно же, – самая полезная вещь. Но готовить из тоже желательно правильно, чтобы содержащиеся в них витамины как можно лучше сохранились. Для этого каши нужно замачивать заранее. Крупу нужно промыть, сложить в кастрюлю, залить холодной водой (из расчета для гречки на 1 ст. крупы 2,5 ст. воды, для пшенки 1:4, пшеничной, кукурузной, «Геркулеса», 1:3 или 1:4, как больше понравится, для овсяной крупы (именно крупы, а не хлопьев), перловой крупы 1:3, бурый рис бывает разный, но в среднем 1:3). Залитую крупу оставить минимум на 3 часа, можно на ночь (или на день, пока вы будете на работе). После этого его присолить по вкусу и варить после закипания: гречку 1 минуту, остальные крупы (кроме риса) 3-4  минуты. Рис нужно варить минут 10. После этого кашу нужно замотать во что-то теплое, я, например, использую для этой цели старое одеяло. Через 20 минут каша готова. Кстати, гречку даже и уматывать не надо, она готова сразу. Сваренная таким образом каша вкуснее обычной, никогда не подгорает, и содержит максимум полезных витаминов. И такая каша – прекрасный завтрак, в прикуску, например с капустой, тогда содержащийся в капусте витамин С будет способствовать усвоению железа из каши. 
Питание кашами должно быть разнообразным, чтобы организм получал разнообразные элементы. Например, сегодня один вид крупы, завтра – другой. Самые полезные крупы – гречневая, пшенная, овсяная крупа (не хлопья) и бурый рис.
4.Белки. Очень важно, чтобы в день тренировки на ужин было что-то белковое. 
Несколько раз в неделю нужно есть бобовые. Варианты: чечевица, фасоль горох. Их тоже нужно замачивать минимум на 3 часа, тогда они быстрее варятся. Быстрее всего варится чечевица. В зависимости от сорта о 10 до 30 минут. Фасоль и горох варить дольше – минимум 1,5 часа. 
Орехи нужно съедать по 5 шт. в день, например утром, когда едите кашу.
Кроме растительных белков, если вы не строгий вегетарианец, нужны животные белки: творог, сыр, яйца. Не все сразу, конечно, что-то одно в один день, другое в другой. Кстати, вкусно творог смешать с зеленью и сметаной и слегка присолить и приперчить. Мой муж и сын очень любят хот-доги с яйцом (то есть все как в обычном хот-доге, но вместо сардельки там сваренное вкрутую и разрезанное вдоль на 4 части яйцо: на дно хот-дога наливаете кетчуп, потом яйца, потом сверху майонез и зелень (либо порезанные петрушка+укроп+салат, либо петрушка+уроп+тертая морковь). 
Можно также делать различные блюда из соевого мяса. В нем очень много белка, который полезен при занятиях спотом. В разделе рецепты я напишу, как делать котлеты из соевого фарша и лаваши из соевого мяса.
В общем я хочу сказать, питайтесь в среднем, как вы привыкли, но следите, чтобы в рационе были все перечисленные продукты. 
Если вы хотите поправиться, максимально ограничьте в своем рационе зеленый чай, так как он ускоряет обмен веществ.
Следите, чтобы в рационе была морская капуста, чтобы не было недостатка витамина В12. Можно покупать морскую капусту в аптеке или в отделе здорового питания в супермаркете. Там она продается в сухом измельченном виде. Ее можно добавлять в супы каши, по 1 ст. л. на кастрюлю.
В день, когда вы не тренировались, но собираетесь съесть что-то белковое, отожмитесь несколько подходов, подтянитесь на перекладине, если есть возможность
Ну и напоследок. Мой муж тоже был довольно худой и он тоже занимается тренировками тела, и в общем-то такое питание сделало свое дело. 
Удачи Вам.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Использую гугл, яндекс и другие известные поисковые системы, найти информацию об известных людях. Расчертить лист формата А4 на два столбца...и..в правый записывать известных вегетарианцев, а в левый известных мясоедов. В конце посчитать в каком столбце будет больше записей.


Лучше так - в каком столбце будет больше записей с именами людей, достигших полного Просветления.  :Smilie:

----------


## Huandi

> 4.Белки. Очень важно, чтобы в день тренировки на ужин было что-то белковое.

----------


## Юань Дин

Это сообщение удалил(а) Модератор. Причина: Не вегетарианец 

Здравствуйте, уважаемый Модератор.
Я - вегетарианец или индивидум на фото - вегетарианец?  :Confused:

----------


## Ануруддха

Индивидуум на фото не вегетарианец.

----------


## Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak

А большой жирный белка вегетарианец?

----------


## Ануруддха

Орешками откормлена, а вам слабо?  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

http://rutube.ru/tracks/1068734.html...79f1ee97d5c03b

)))

----------


## Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak

> Орешками откормлена, а вам слабо?


Да мне вообще стыдно! Мне 19 лет, я буддист, мясоед, хожу в спортзал, медитирую - и вешу 66 кг при росте 182 см. Ужос!

----------


## Сергей Муай

> Мне 19 лет, я буддист, мясоед, хожу в спортзал, медитирую - и вешу 66 кг при росте 182 см. Ужос!


Из приведенного списка надо что-то убрать, например - спортзал. Станете толстым и красивым  :Wink:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Тацумоку

> Из приведенного списка надо что-то убрать, например - спортзал. Станете толстым и красивым


Да не надо ничего убирать: со временем само всё уберётся, начиная с "мне 19 лет" и далее по списку, - по себе знаю. )))))

----------


## Юань Дин

На странице http://muscul.info/forum/index.php?s...томорфа в теме «Набор массы для эктоморфов» есть интересная статья для желающих набрать вес. При внимательном изучении материала видно, что *набрать вес, оставаясь вегетарианцем, не реально*.

Вот цитата из этой статьи:
"Растительные белки так же нужны организму, но их усвояемость низка и их процент в общей доле белков должен быть не более 20...30%, а остальное - животные белки. Иначе мышцы ни чего не получат, ибо всю свою сою вы отправите в туалет. Как быть вегетарианским эктоморфам, понятия не имею; надеюсь, что таких не так уж и много".

----------


## Юань Дин

Так что выбирай, товарищ: или Просветление, или набор веса.

Я эктоморф (т.е. у меня быстрый обмен веществ, в том числе сильный катаболизм, если нет поступления питательных веществ в организм), поэтому мне известно не по наслышке, что для худощавого человека есть вегетарианскую пищу как терпеть голод. Наверное, еще ни один эктоморф не смог, например, до конца выдержать Великий Пост. Голова болит, хочется есть, а что самое страшное - катаболизм сжигает мускулатуру моментально.
Зато после нормального перекуса (для меня это тройка хороших жирных шпикачек, тарелка жаренной картошки, салат с колбасой и яйцами какой-нибудь, парочка вареных яйц, стакан сметаны, сладкий чай с шоколадом) чувствуешь себя человеком. А чтобы набрать вес, надо есть больше, чем такой перекус, причем 6 - 8 раз в день.

----------

Спокойный (19.12.2008)

----------


## Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak

А нельзя просто на плавание пойти или какой-то контактный вид единоборств? Оно и интересно, и вес набирается. Но есть надо как все и немного больше, конечно)) Тупо ходить в качалку и много есть - это для дебилов.

----------


## Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak

> Из приведенного списка надо что-то убрать, например - спортзал. Станете толстым и красивым





> Да не надо ничего убирать: со временем само всё уберётся, начиная с "мне 19 лет" и далее по списку, - по себе знаю. )))))


Не, ничего не надо убирать из списка. Да, мне уже, начиная с 5 декабря, 20 лет. Вследствие хождения в спортзал на тайский бокс 182 уже превратилось в 183 см + немного еще набрал в весе. Если приучить себя почаще поднимать задницу - можно не только вес набирать, но и много чего еще интересного и полезного делать для себя и других.

----------


## Спокойный

> А нельзя просто на *плавание* пойти или какой-то контактный вид единоборств? Оно и интересно, и *вес набирается*.


От плавания набирается вес? Забавно.  :Cool:   :Big Grin:  

Тут же всё написали. Есть аэробные и анаэробные нагрузки.Мышечная масса набирается от анаэробных. Плавание к ним не относится.

----------


## Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak

А вы посмотрите на фото Майкла Фелпса, например http://www.michaelphelps.com/2004/english.html Неужели он похож на чисто аэробного марафонца?

----------


## Спокойный

Tsubaki Sanjuro, ну, кому и Фелпс культурист... Наверное...

----------


## Анатхапиндика

Надо есть кукурузную кашу вечером .Разнесёт сильно.

----------


## Аньезка

*Самый сильный в Германии человек - вегетарианец*

Германский силач армяно-иранского происхождения бывший культурист Патрик Бабумиан стал победителем соревнования Сильнейший человек Германии 2011.

Как он написал на своём сайте:

После того,как я был чемпионом в лёгком весе в 2007 и 2009 годах и занял второе место в тяжёлом весе в 2010 году,я наконец держу в своих руках корону Германии в силовом спорте. Это было очень трудным состязанием под дождём,мне также пришлось преодолевать боль в повреждённой ноге,но в конце концов я вышел победителем! Теперь я доказал,что приверженность вегетарианству делает тебя лучше как атлета!
Источник - http://animalrights.spb.ru/?p=2088

----------


## Аньезка

Увидела картинку и сразу вспомнила про эту тему.

----------

